# my phillipine 2010 trip



## just1moreT (Nov 12, 2010)

well here is a few pics of some stuff i got a chance to take a pic of on my trip to the phillipines most all pics are took on the boracay island . wife and i had fun there  . lots of stuff to do there

there is a bat cave there wich i got sevral good pictures of the residents there not best pics in the world  but is was dark in the cave  and not for the out of shape either , not path down and it was good 75 feet down slick rocks and only one flash light held by the guide lol 

got to witness some spider fighting  not what i expected couldnt get no real good pics  as everybody crowed around betting . it seem sthe spiders like coke  lol   as that is one drinking coke out of my wifes hand  guess it gets them ready for the fight   lol

sevral crab pics and snails  going back in april and will be going up in some mountains maybe get to see some cool stuff there


----------



## just1moreT (Nov 12, 2010)

*and more pics*

some more pics from the island


----------



## just1moreT (Nov 12, 2010)

*and again*

pics of the famous spider fighters


----------

